# Declining a Car at PCD - any idea what would happen?



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

So i ordered an m440CV. And like many of you i keep reading about cars arriving without certain options/features.

There are some options/features if not included in my car that would make me decline the car (my dealer is aware of this).

I have requested pcd delivery. But what happens i wonder if i execute my paperwork 2 weeks ahead of delivery as required by my dealer, sign loan docs, turn in my trade and delivery day arrives. I go through the hotel stay, free dinner, driving classes and finally get to delivery and the hk, HUD, power seats or adaptive m suspension is not on my car?

I understand the dealer and/or genius should know whats on the car once it's built but that doesn't always seem to be the case.

I realize this might be unlikely, but who knew how this chip shortage crap was really going to play out.

Any constructive thoughts? Am i better off foregoing pcd, i was really looking forward to that as this will probably be the only car i ever custom order.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

"Do the paperwork" means you've already bought the car. 

The window sticker and sale contract tell you what equipment has been deleted, since there are itemized credits for missing equipment.

I've walked away from several factory ordered cars, because of collision damage at the port, dents in the hood during new car prep, and scratched clearcoats during new car prep. I don't "do the paperwork" until I inspect a new car.


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

AP,

How do you take delivery at the factory without doing the paperwork in advance with the dealer and the factory 200 miles apart?

Will the dealer have a copy of (or access to) the monroney 2 weeks before delivery (which is when they are requiring that the paperwork be done)?

I'm also not sure how i or anyone at the dealer would be aware of any shipping damage that bmw might be trying to 'correct' with port or pcd repairs.

Reading your post, do you not recommend pcd delivery?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Here‘s my anecdotal experience which may or may not apply to your situation.

About 15 years ago we took PCD of a Z4 for my wife. She was very particular about the interior of the car and wanted a trim package that was a no cost option. We went down and did the program and then when we finally saw the car it had the wrong trim. We called the dealer who admitted that it was the wrong trim, verbally took responsibility for it, and said they would fix it. So we took the car. When we got home they changed their tune and all of a sudden they said they wouldn’t fix it. Finally I had to contact BMW NA and they had the dealer fix it.

It never really occurred to me that I had already bought the car. I just wanted them to honor what both parties agreed we had ordered. I wonder if BMW NA would intervene today.


----------



## Subayai36 (Oct 25, 2021)

I share your concerns. I am taking Performance Center Delivery of an M440i which has deleted power seats & memory, and certainly hope that's all that is missing. Before doing the paperwork to lease the car in advance of PCD earlier this week, however, I was given conflicting information on deleted features by BMW Genius national, who told me it would also be missing touchscreen, HUD, wifi hot spot, wireless charging, and backup memory. So I asked my dealer to verify this, and he said that the invoice would show those items as deleted if they were. The conclusion was that the Genius was confusing _current_ build capabilities for this model with my specific vehicle, which was built in Sept. But just in case there is anything else missing that was not documented, I believe my dealer would let me out of the purchase. Beyond that, the consumer or lemon laws should protect us and we can get our money back.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

SpeedyATL said:


> AP,
> 
> How do you take delivery at the factory without doing the paperwork in advance with the dealer and the factory 200 miles apart?
> 
> ...


If you're leasing the car, do a PCD. If you're buying the car, realize that there's a remote chance that the car will be flawed or damaged and it's your car, not theirs. 

Do a two-day M School at Spartanburg. You can still tour the factory and go to the museum there. You might have to make a separate reservation for the factory tour, unless they've stopped them due to COVID. The two-day M School is about 150% better than the one-day M School and about 1000% better than the driver training session you get with PCD. The second day of two-day M School they "turn you loose" on the track. Join BMWCCA to get a discount on M School. The last time I checked it was 15%. 

My big thing is scratched clearcoat. I prevent this by requiring that all my new cars are factory ordered and delivered unwashed with the shipping film still on it. If a dealer balks at this, I get up and walk out the door and I never come back. 

My 2014 535i is almost eight years old and doesn't have any scratches in the clearcoat. I also require that my cars are not washed when they're in for service. I have three of these signs for each car. Two go in the door windows, and one is laid on the dashboard over the VIN tag. Don't expect some minimum-wage former burger flipper to take the car to not scratch your car when it's washed at the dealership.










When my cars go in for service, I use "delicate surface" 3M masking tape to cover the front fenders, and top of the nose of the car (where the BMW roundel is). I also put a piece of tape in the center of the leading edge of the hood, where they touch it when closing the hood. I make sure my cars are spotless when they go in for service, to remind them what a PIA I am.


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks for the input. And i thought i was particular about my car....

I'm a 30+ yr bmwcca member and thanks for the tip about the driving school. But I'm cheap too, so not sure I'd do the school (I'd rather spend that $ on goodies for my bimmer or my beemers).

Any idea if the dealer has access to the monroney via an online source? They would probably just try to give me the build sheet but i don't think thats as final as the window sticker.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

It's been almost four years since I ordered a car. I recall that I signed an order form that listed all the options. The build sheet has a bunch of internal options and doesn't line up with the window sticker. It's for the people building the car, not for the people buying and selling the car. I have the build sheet for Frau Putzer's G01 X3. It lists 65 options in addition to paint and interior color.

I'd rather spend money on "life experiences" than add-ons for my cars. The only add-ons on my 535i are a V1 radar detector, spare tire, jack kit, and some decent tires (ditched the Goodyear LS2 run-flats for Michelin PSS's and now PS 4S's).


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

SpeedyATL said:


> . And i thought i was particular about my car....


I got a new service writer a few years ago. When I came in for my appointment, she was terrified. She said "I've been warned about you." 

BMW of Bubbaville (Sansing BMW in Pensacola) had the highest customer satisfaction ratings in the southeast region. They got that way due to the previous service manager. That guy was as obsessive as I am. One day I apologized for being such a PIA. He said no apology was needed, and I was one of their favorite customers because I let them know exactly what my expectations are ahead of time. I generally have written instructions when my car goes in for service.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

SpeedyATL said:


> Thanks for the input. And i thought i was particular about my car....
> 
> I'm a 30+ yr bmwcca member and thanks for the tip about the driving school. But I'm cheap too, so not sure I'd do the school (I'd rather spend that $ on goodies for my bimmer or my beemers).
> 
> Any idea if the dealer has access to the monroney via an online source? They would probably just try to give me the build sheet but i don't think thats as final as the window sticker.


Ask your CA for the VIR (vehicle inquiry report) as all of the option codes will be listed which is in your build.

If there are missing options make the PC staff aware of, as they will contact BMW NA to make you whole.


----------

